

Hemlis Messenger: a safe alternative to SMS, MMS, WhatsApp, Kik etc. - koenrh
https://heml.is/

======
MattJ100
Doesn't look like it's going to be open-source, so the "safe" part will be
hard to independently verify.

Meanwhile it's also XMPP-based, and so it looks like it will be yet another
centralized service, with servers run by Hemlis themselves. (Don't get me
wrong, I'm an avid XMPP user, but I believe in freedom to choose my own
software and service, including my own.)

If it's not just another closed proprietary service, it would be great to see
more info about that.

------
schrodingersCat
This looks promising. You say built "on top of proven technologies, such as
XMPP with PGP." Okay, these are all or some of the technologies. Why use PGP
when OTR is proven to work with XMPP, and is even better than PGP in some
respects (I am _not_ a crypto expert, but I do know that the OTR protocol
provides PFS and PGP does not)? Unless you detail how the underlying crypto
works, I will be skeptical.

~~~
sygma
Because OTR needs both users to be online when sending each other messages,
which is not a fair assumption for mobile users. You need to support offline-
messaging for a mobile messaging app to be viable.

------
Splendor
I wanted to send them some money but I don't have a bitcoin account and don't
want to create a PayPal account. :(

~~~
schrodingersCat
Now there's an opportunity for disruption. A paypal alternative that doesn't
suck. Sign me up

~~~
rvschuilenburg
Coinbase.com

------
unhammer
I like the idea of trying to combine good looks and usability with secure
communications. But with no source code, and no mention of OTR, nor of free-
choice-of-server, I'm not very hopeful.

Perhaps they should just create pretty skins over Gibberbot and Chatsecure
instead :-/

------
skarmklart
"Hemlis" is kid Swedish for "secret".

